# Brauche neuen Laptop / Alleskönner gesucht!



## Falk1 (30. März 2013)

*Brauche neuen Laptop / Alleskönner gesucht!*

Hi Leute! 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop fürs Studium.
Da ich keine Ahnung von Pcs habe hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt. Zum Spielen ist der Laptop nicht gedacht vielleicht für ein paar Indie games mehr aber auch nicht.

Budget: 1500€ sollte nicht weit überschritten werden + Mit eingerechnet werden muss das Betriebssystem und die Office Version von Microsoft
Wofür brauche ich den Laptop?
1. Zum Schreiben/für Präsentationen etc.-> Google Docs oder Microsoft Office
2. Verwalten von Daten
3. Musik hören..
Betriebssystem: keine vorlieben
Wünsche: Schnelles Starten + allgemein schnelle Perfomance

Ideen/Fragen:

Was haltet ihr von den Chromebooks?
Ist Linux geeignet für meine Zwecke?,da ich Windows mittlerweile langweilig finde 
Ist Google Docs eine gute Alternative zu Microsoft Office? /Was haltet ihr von Office 2013 da es viele negative Bewertungen bei Amazon hat.-

Auf der Suche bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XIRIOS B502 BUSINESS Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A702 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
MSI GE60-i560M287FD, Notebook

Das wars auch schon ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

Also, ganz ehrlich: wnen Du nicht Gamen willst, dann such Dir lieber was für 500-600€, maximal vlt 700€. Da hast Du solide Notebooks ohne zusätzlichen "besonderen" Grafikchip, die sind mehr als ausreichend. Du kannst dann am besten sogar ein Ultrabook nehmen, die sind leicht, haben nen guten AKku und booten superschnell (zumindest wenn Du Windows benutzt). Mit win8 startet sogar mein 6 Jahre altes Acer in 10-15 Sekunden (mit ner SSD, die ich nachträglich eingebaut hab)

Wegen Linux: das ist halt immer so ne Sache...  da muss man erst schauen, ob es denn auch alle nötigen Treiber gibt. Und fürs Studium: wenn du da bestimmte Software nutzen musst, gibt es die für Linux vlt nicht

Von den beiden Schenkern würd ich für DEINE Zwecke deffinitiv das Office-Modell nehmen


----------



## Falk1 (30. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Wo kann ich denn Notebooks/Ultrabooks am besten kaufen? Bin ich da bei Alternate oder Schenker richtig?

Und sollte das Gerät dann eine SSD haben?


----------



## lolxd999 (30. März 2013)

Falk schrieb:


> Und sollte das Gerät dann eine SSD haben?



Naja, ne SSD beschleunigt den Boot-Vorgang ungemein, und da du schreibst das dir schnelles Starten wichtig ist, würd ich sagen ja, sollte ne SSD haben.


----------



## svd (30. März 2013)

Wenn du schon bereit gewesen wärst, 1500€ hinzublättern, ist eine SSD nicht verkehrt.

Bei der SSD dreht sich keine Magnetscheibe und auch kein Arm mit Lesekopf fährt herum. Daten werden schneller gelesen, was die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit und den Komfort beim Arbeiten erhöht.

(Vergleich's mit dem Auswählen eines Musikstücks auf einer Schallplatte und einem MP3 Player.)

Nachteilig wird's, wenn deine Musiksammlung recht groß ist. SSDs sind halt noch immer relativ teuer. Und die, üblichen und eher leistbaren, Größen von 120-256GB, wären für HDD Verhältnisse nicht mehr zeitgemäß (falls man mehr als nur arbeitet).


----------



## Falk1 (30. März 2013)

Meine Musiksammlung ist nicht recht Groß ca. 50gb da ich viel über Spotify streame

Was haltet ihr von folgenden Modellen?
http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-900x4d-np-900x4d-a03de-a828518.html
http://geizhals.at/de/asus-zenbook-prime-ux31a-r4005h-90nioa312n12325d151c-a850655.html
http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-900x3e-np-900x3e-a02de-a904123.html
http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-730u3e-np-730u3e-s03de-a896535.html
http://geizhals.at/de/samsung-530u3c-np-530u3c-a0bde-a850334.html


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

Die sind alle recht gut. Du kannst auch bei Saturn/MediaMarkt ruhig mal schauen und vor Ort testen, die haben sogar oft sehr gute Angebote, das ist nicht mehr so wie früher, dass selbst die Angebote überteuert waren    oder auch ProMarkt, ich hab da selber grad ein Schnäppchen gemacht hier in meiner Stadt, weil die noch 3-4 Exemplare eines Notebooks von Toshiba hatten, das technisch identisch zu Notebooks war, die mind 700€ kosten, aber "noch" windows7 hatte - das Sortiment wird aber komplett auf win8 umgestellt, daher hab ich das Notebook für schlappe 530€ bekommen. Aber auch andere Notebooks, die ich dort gesehen hab, waren ZUM TEIL sehr günstig.

DIe Frage ist, was genau Dir auch lieber ist - 14 Zoll kann zB vlt schon zu klein sein in der ein oder anderen Situation. Und brauchst Du ein DVD-Laufwerk? ICH würd nicht zwanghaft eines mit SSD suchen, sondern ruhig auch mit HDD und dann die SSD selber kaufen (120-130GB ca 80-90€, 240-260GB ca 140€) und einbauen, das ist bei modernen Notebooks an sich kein Problem. Die Festplatte kannst Du ja dann als externe Platte nutzen (kleines Gehäuse für USB kostet 10-20€) oder verkaufen - insgesamt dürfte das billiger sein als ein Modell mit SSD zu suchen (der Aufpreis ist da derzeit noch recht hoch).

Hier noch Vorschläge:

HP Envy 6-1100sg (C1X79EA)
HP Pavilion Sleekbook 15-b030eg (C5R58EA)
ASUS S56CM-XX043H (90NUHM414N12655D151Y)
Lenovo IdeaPad U510, Core i5-3317U, 8GB RAM, 774GB (MBM66GE)

Die haben wiederum alle ne "klein" SSD mit dabei, die die Festplatte und windows unterstützt, so dass die grundlegenden Dinge sehr schnell gehen.


----------



## Falk1 (30. März 2013)

Ich denke auch das ich mich erstmal bei Saturn usw umschauen werde.

Und zum Thema Laufwerk genügen doch auch externe zum installieren usw. oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

Ja, das reicht natürlich - nur musst Du Dir dessen halt bewusst sein. manch einer ärgert sich, wenn er erst im Nachhinein erfährt, dass kein LW vorhanden ist und ein externes nochmal 50-60€ kostet 


*Edit* der hier zB ist grad im Angebot bei Saturn: http://geizhals.at/de/hp-pavilion-sleekbook-15-b174eg-d2z59ea-a923676.html den gibt es aber mit kleinerer Festplatte auch schon deutlich günstiger

Dann gibt es auch noch den: http://geizhals.at/de/asus-r505cb-xx236h-a924193.html  da zahlst Du dann aber eine rewcht gute Grafikkarte mit, für "Gamer" wäre das ein super Angebot


----------



## Falk1 (30. März 2013)

Dann noch 2 Sachen.

Was haltet ihr einmal von dem Laufwerk? 

http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-D...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1364654130&sr=1-1

Würde sowas reichen oder müsste man mehr zahlen für eines was nicht sofort kaputt geht.

Und welche Bluetooth/usb maus ist zu empfehlen(für wenig geld), da ich zuhause ja nicht mit dem touchpad arbeiten möchte


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2013)

Das DVD-LW reicht sicherlich aus, rein vom Laufwerk her kosten DVD-Brenner keine 20€ mehr.

Bei ner Maus kannst Du ja mal nach ner Logitech M305 oder M325 oder so schauen, ich hab selber so eine. Die ist halt auch sehr klein, was ICH gut finde. Und es gibt auch diverse Farben/Designs


----------

